# Taxidermy Mounting Stand



## unknowensniper (Mar 1, 2009)

nothing really? come someone has a plan to build a simple starter stand to hold the manikin while i work on it? please and help.


----------



## hank57 (May 10, 2010)

try the harbor freight engine stand they cost $45.99
thats a good price.
henry


----------



## sczar (Sep 18, 2010)

Yup what Hank said..


----------



## Deadeye_Hoyt (Aug 4, 2010)

I bought mine from Mckenzie. LOL


----------



## FarmerPaul (Jun 9, 2005)

I built one for another member of Archery talk. I will pm him to see if he could post pictures. 

Made it with material laying around my shop. It took a few hours to fabricate. You would need access to a welding machine, a saw and a grinder . Have made a few of them for local Taxidermists. Never thought to take a picture of it.


----------



## FarmerPaul (Jun 9, 2005)

Here are a couple links. the 1st is similar to the one I made. I would be easy to copy and you could drill and bolt most of it:

http://www.taxidermystand.com/

hardware store version

http://www.hidetanning.net/TaxidermyMountingStand.html

this one from vandykes is almost identical to the one I built

http://www.vandykestaxidermy.com/product/80300061/new-model-a-mounting-stand


----------



## lkmn (Feb 28, 2006)

Don't have pictures of one I made, but I had less than $50 into it. I went to steel supplier and got 2 10' pcs of round pipe that would slide inside as tight as possible, and went from there. If I get a chance will post picts tomorrow.


----------



## dmcclure (Jun 26, 2010)

I built a couple if manikin stands using metal pipe from Lowes or home depot. cost depends on how large you want to build. The stands I made were for finish work and mounted to the counter top. metal base, 12" straight piece, 90 elbo, 4" straight and another base to hold the manikin. hope this helps. I used mine al the time.


----------



## lkmn (Feb 28, 2006)

Here's picts of the one I built. Only thing I would do Different is to build the base out of say 2" tubing or something as I think it will be to light for an elk. Works great for deer and such.


----------

